# Primestar to nfusion?



## rainman2 (Sep 17, 2008)

Can someone help me? 
How do you copy nfusion into primestar other site says 
copy to /var/hack using smartFTP Client I don't know how to do this.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry, no. We do not help people who pirate TV here.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

wow a spammer and a pirate in the same thread.


----------



## rainman2 (Sep 17, 2008)

Gunnyman said:


> wow a spammer and a pirate in the same thread.


WOW must have gone to a very special school to come out with those words.
Must have spent at least 4 yrs in the third grade. 1 red star for you.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

look here genius,
there was spam in this thread from a spammer that the mods cleaned up.
As for the pirate comment. The shoe fits...


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

i think it's rude to assume that everyone who has a n fusion has had it modified to steal tv.


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

since you haven't stated that your n fusion has been modified i'll tell you
you need a prom mod to gain shell access.or buy a used sereis one download ir codes and go!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

As rude as it may be to assume, it is a simple fact most FTA receivers sold in the US/Canada the past 3-4 years or so have been used to pirate one or both Nagra secured pay services in both countries. If one is not pirating one of those pay services, then there is no reason to have IR codes, since the TiVo will not have guide data for legitimately FTA "services".


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

classicsat said:


> As rude as it may be to assume, it is a simple fact most FTA receivers sold in the US/Canada the past 3-4 years or so have been used to pirate one or both Nagra secured pay services in both countries. If one is not pirating one of those pay services, then there is no reason to have IR codes, since the TiVo will not have guide data for legitimately FTA "services".


This.
I have yet to find any legitimate need for a Tivo to change channels on an FTA box. There isn't guide data for anything other than services somone would modify an FTA box to receive, like Dish Network.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Hmmm, haven't seen this thread before.
But it does raise some interesting questions.
Is the only use for nfusionand FTA receivers piracy?
What did the missing spammer have to say? 
If Dale thinks its rude, should I???

But the one that is really making me lose sleep at night - Did Gunny really spend 4 years in the fourth grade. And if so, did he ride the "short bus"???


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Piracy isn't the only use, it is the prominent use.

Real FTA hobbyists have better receivers to choose from though.

I am not going to comment on the "short bus" comment, apart from stating that pay TV pirates tend to stoop to that sort of comment when they lose practical arguments.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> Hmmm, haven't seen this thread before.
> But it does raise some interesting questions.
> Is the only use for nfusionand FTA receivers piracy?
> What did the missing spammer have to say?
> ...


Now now Willard you know this was a biopic about ME right?


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

70% of child mallesters are males over the age of 50.
Is that to say if your a male over the age of 50 you are a child mallester.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

dale9805 said:


> 70% of child mallesters are males over the age of 50.
> Is that to say if your a male over the age of 50 you are a child mallester.


"mallester" what's that???? Maybe there is some merit to spending four years in the third grade?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> "mallester" what's that???? Maybe there is some merit to spending four years in the third grade?


ok I laughed.


----------

